# Trains?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've been looking at the train service and timetables etc between Lisboa and Pombal.

Am I right is saying the best Lisbon station one needs to get to is Entrecampos and how long a cab ride is that from Lisbon Airport and what's the cost of cab fare please?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You'd find Alpha or Intercity from Pombal/Coimbra far better they go into* Oriente* which has station to airport buses, metro, cab or walk and is just a few minutes away uphill

Entrecampos is the next station along line and far more difficult to get to and from airport, camera a must at Oriente


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

OK thanks....... we had UK friends come over for the weekend and it took them over two hours to pick up their hire car and another 2 to return it........ I reckon they could have been here in the time it took to get the car, let alone drive up here!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Would be plus a nice train ride Alha & Intercity need to prebook tickets there must be a seat to travel unlike BR.
Pombal or Coimbra they could always hire a car there


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I can drive to Pombal in about 20 or 25 minutes so the easiest thing is if I pick them up there.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I like* some* of our friends, relatives to be independently mobile


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We have 2 cars here so they can always use of them if they need to go somewhere without us and it'll mean avoiding the cost of having a hire car sat on the drive doing nothing. 

The train definitely looks like the best option.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

What are the main differences between 1st & 2nd class & is 1st worth the additional amount?


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

To be honest I don't think there is so much difference. On the Alfa it used to be that you were only able to get a wifi signal in 1st but the last time I travelled it was available all through the train. 

Don't forget that if your friends are over 65 they are entitled to travel half fare by showing an ID; passport or driving licence has always worked for me.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh definitely prices are cheap anyway, so why not enjoy waiter service, newspaper, ear buds, super seats, air conditioning makes 1st class K's X to Leeds like 3rd class


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If 1st has air con and better seats then that alone makes it worth the extra few quid. Thanks very much!


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Air con is available throughout the trains with a display showing the exterior and interior temperatures on the Alfas. I can't say as I've ever noticed any difference in the seats but then my bum comes with its own padding! 

Intercity Lisbon to Pombal 1 hr 25 mins - 1st class €21,20	Tourist class €16,70

Alfa 1 hr 9 mins - 1st Class €28,80 Tourist class €19,70

You pays your money and takes your choice.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Either beats the hell out of car hire:

My friend who came last weekend says the costs were: 

E85.00 for the car hire
E50.00 for petrol
E23.00 for tolls
No end of time & stress (praying the motor does not get clouted)


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> No end of time & stress (praying the motor does not get clouted)


A distinct possibility here. I watched a guy park at Continente yesterday and throw his door open slamming it into the car next door. He got out, looked at the damage, shrugged his shoulders and walked off with a smirk. I hope that the poor devil with a dinged door understands the note I left for him.


----------



## Domicilium (Jul 20, 2013)

the best way is to take a subway from the airport to Oriente station, its just one direct line two stations apart


----------

